
The Meaning of $ and # Symbols in the Terminal - kylebenzle
https://askubuntu.com/questions/1192139/meaning-of-and-symbols-for-normal-and-root-user-in-terminal
======
kylebenzle
TL:DR

$=work (money; where you will earn your living)

#=danger (it could go bad and you'll see the "#"'s as appeared then on batman
tv shows instead of hits or violence)

~~~
kazinator
The correct answer is that # is the comment character. When the root prompt is
#, then the entire command session looks like it is commented out. This
prevents disasters if you accidentally copy it and paste a range of the
content of the terminal backlog. Or mail a copy to someone who just blindly
does a paste into their terminal.

